

You have $200. How do you drive mobile app installs? - gilbax

You have $200. You can spend it on whatever you want. How would you drive mobile app installs most effectively?
======
danielamitay
(iOS Dev) What is your revenue model? Ads? Price? DLC? It makes a difference.
As well as the market.

In general though, I have found that the best use of your time and money is
making a good demonstration video on YouTube (which improves all of your
future posts/messages you distribute anywhere), and a PRMac release ($20).

I'm not endorsing PRMac, but I have had great success with it, and in the long
run it helps your search rankings.

------
adziki
Good question, my company released a pretty specific app into the big 3
earlier this year, and have seen a whopping 10 installs. Granted, it's a
pretty niche app (leadership development for corporate ethics), but I have
been wondering the best way to really market this to the casual market-goer
who might also fit this niche.

~~~
teyc
> it's a pretty niche app (leadership > development for corporate ethics),

You are probably better off exploring other online channels and driving them
to your market page.

~~~
adziki
cool thanks for the tip

------
mzuvella
Direct CPI buying is the route I would go.

~~~
kmcgrath
Agreed.

